# GPU Overheating



## TheThrasher (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi guys! So my computer has started freezing when playing games and rendering videos. Basically when the graphic card is used more, my computer freezes. I'm not sure if the temp is normal but I think its too hot. I have set the GPU fan to 100% speed but not really any difference. The GPU is around 51ºC when I'm just using my browser, watching videos and stuff like that. When playing CSGO and CSS the GPU is around 73-77ºC. Also note that CSGO and CSS doesn't have nearly as good graphics as for example Battlefield, pretty simple graphics. CSGO runs pretty smooth and get a little laggy after 5-10 minutes but not alot. CSS runs smooth all the time but freezes after 15-20 minutes.
GPU: Powercolor ATI Radeon HD 5850
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 965 3.41 GHz
RAM: 8 GB
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
I believe that the PSU has 650 watts but I'm not sure.
And I reinstalled Windows just 1 or 2 months ago. Is the GPU the problem or is it something else? I'm very happy for quick answers!


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 27, 2014)

Blow the dust out of the GPU fan.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 27, 2014)

FR@NK said:


> Blow the dust out of the GPU fan.


I will try that later.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 27, 2014)

Are you using dual monitors?


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> Are you using dual monitors?


No. I'm using a small 4:3 monitor. And now the GPU is around 70ºC when just using the browser and stuff like that.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

So the max speed of the fan on the graphics card was 28%, lol. I installed MSI Afterburner and fixed so the fan would run faster. The temp dropped from 70ºC when only using the browser to around 44ºC. There's something wrong because my computer didn't freeze when playing Battlefield 3 on High before. I'm going to open the graphics card and check the thermal paste today or tomorrow.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2014)

Not a bad plan!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 28, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> So the max speed of the fan on the graphics card was 28%, lol. I installed MSI Afterburner and fixed so the fan would run faster. The temp dropped from 70ºC when only using the browser to around 44ºC. There's something wrong because my computer didn't freeze when playing Battlefield 3 on High before. I'm going to open the graphics card and check the thermal paste today or tomorrow.


That is a good idea because normally one of the issues is that over time the Thermal Paste can go bad and cause very high temps.  I would say that replacing the paste and completely cleaning the fan/heatsink will help bring it back to what it was before.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> That is a good idea because normally one of the issues is that over time the Thermal Paste can go bad and cause very high temps.  I would say that replacing the paste and completely cleaning the fan/heatsink will help bring it back to what it was before.


Ill do that


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2014)

there is nothing wrong here temps are fine
1. unless you have vsync enabled cggo will up upwards of 120fps
2. its a 5850 they run a fair bit warmer at idle then more recent cards
3. csgo has stability issues on somecards .. its got a memory leak try rolling back to older drivers


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> there is nothing wrong here temps are fine
> 1. unless you have vsync enabled cggo will up upwards of 120fps
> 2. its a 5850 they run a fair bit warmer at idle then more recent cards
> 3. csgo has stability issues on somecards .. its got a memory leak try rolling back to older drivers


Then whats wrong? I think 70ºC when doing nothing is a bit too much.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> Then whats wrong? I think 70ºC when doing nothing is a bit too much.


its doing a lot more then nothing running CSGO at high frame rates is demanding 70C is not any-ware near warm enough to be causing 
ANY ISSUES AT ALL its not the source of your problem


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> its doing a lot more then nothing running CSGO at high frame rates is demanding 70C is not any-ware near warm enough to be causing
> ANY ISSUES AT ALL its not the source of your problem


That sucks to hear. I'll get some new thermal paste on and I'll see what happens. It has not been changed since I got the computer which was like 2 years ago.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2014)

I am wondering if you are confusing net lag with frame rate lag ..


----------



## natr0n (Jul 28, 2014)

Take off your side panel for the meantime.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I am wondering if you are confusing net lag with frame rate lag ..


Do you understand what my issue is? I have no lag at all. When my GPU gets hotter, my computer freezes. No lag at all.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> there is nothing wrong here temps are fine
> 1. unless you have vsync enabled cggo will up upwards of 120fps
> 2. its a 5850 they run a fair bit warmer at idle then more recent cards
> 3. csgo has stability issues on somecards .. its got a memory leak try rolling back to older drivers


And btw, it's CSS too.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 28, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> Do you understand what my issue is? I have no lag at all. When my GPU gets hotter, my computer freezes. No lag at all.


Well we can test this, try installing furmark and running a GPU stress test and start watching your temps.  It will let you know how hot you can get and honestly the machine should not have a problem unless the GPU hits pretty darn high.  I think the HD 5850 has a core limit of 105c so even in the 80's you should be fine since it does sound like its getting around up to the 70's.

Maybe there is more to this than meets the eye because the machine should not be freezing at that temp.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well we can test this, try installing furmark and running a GPU stress test and start watching your temps.  It will let you know how hot you can get and honestly the machine should not have a problem unless the GPU hits pretty darn high.  I think the HD 5850 has a core limit of 105c so even in the 80's you should be fine since it does sound like its getting around up to the 70's.
> 
> Maybe there is more to this than meets the eye because the machine should not be freezing at that temp.


 Fan running at 98% speed.


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 28, 2014)

Those temps aren't normal without any load. Do as you said and try to change the thermal paste and see what happens.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Those temps aren't normal without any load. Do as you said and try to change the thermal paste and see what happens.


Okey.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Those temps aren't normal without any load. Do as you said and try to change the thermal paste and see what happens.


wow did you even read the  I dont even
I am done with this thread none of you have a clue  good luck op you gonna need it 78C after a fur-mark run is very good for a 5800 series card the ops problem with CSS has nothing todo with temps


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> wow did you even read the  I dont even
> I am done with this thread none of you have a clue  good luck op you gonna need it 78C after a fur-mark run is very good for a 5800 series card the ops problem with CSS has nothing todo with temps


Okey then. You haven't really provided me with any help so sure.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 28, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> Fan running at 98% speed.


Hmm I'm now curious which fan you have because 78c at 98% fan speed is a bit high.  However the temps are within the manufacturer specs so I would still clean and repaste to improve things.

But I do not think the temps are causing the freeze.  It sounds like you have a driver problem or a physical GPU problem.  Try re-installing your GPU drivers as well as it could not hurt.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Hmm I'm now curious which fan you have because 78c at 98% fan speed is a bit high.  However the temps are within the manufacturer specs so I would still clean and repaste to improve things.
> 
> But I do not think the temps are causing the freeze.  It sounds like you have a driver problem or a physical GPU problem.  Try re-installing your GPU drivers as well as it could not hurt.


Oh my god...I'm so tired of this computer. It has never worked completely. I can try re-installing driver's tomorrow.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 28, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> Oh my god...I'm so tired of this computer. It has never worked completely. I can try re-installing driver's tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that, may just be some bad luck but the GPU is getting on in age.  You can also try installing MsI afterburner and turning the on screen display on to show your temps in games.  That could at least let you know what's going on before (or if) it freezes.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 28, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Sorry to hear that, may just be some bad luck but the GPU is getting on in age.  You can also try installing MsI afterburner and turning the on screen display on to show your temps in games.  That could at least let you know what's going on before (or if) it freezes.


Well the computer was used before. Got it really cheap for the gear but it was my brothers friends computer so I guess thats why I got it cheaper. I have got BSoDs, errors when installing programs, black screens, broken CPU and more.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> Well the computer was used before. Got it really cheap for the gear but it was my brothers friends computer so I guess thats why I got it cheaper. I have got BSoDs, errors when installing programs, black screens, broken CPU and more.


Well depends on how used it was and if the person who built did things correctly (not aiming that at the person just saying it can depend).  I have seen lots of things throughout the years and one of the bigger things has been peoples computers burn up due to dust build up and poor cleaning that causes the computers to run hotter over time deteriorates the component.

GPUs to me can be a primary cause of a majority of issues in used systems.  It is normally one of the first components I check because especially when it comes to older GPUs I run into some that have just died from sheer dust build up or are on their last legs because of it.

A lot of the suggestions I have have are just running through the basics.  Sometimes you have to wade through a bunch of junk to find the problem.  I would also like to ask if you can test a few other games possibly to avoid that it is just one or two games (I know you said you render as well but like I said eliminating possibilities is how you get to the truth).  It's tedious yes, but once we find/fix the problem it will be worth it.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well depends on how used it was and if the person who built did things correctly (not aiming that at the person just saying it can depend).  I have seen lots of things throughout the years and one of the bigger things has been peoples computers burn up due to dust build up and poor cleaning that causes the computers to run hotter over time deteriorates the component.
> 
> GPUs to me can be a primary cause of a majority of issues in used systems.  It is normally one of the first components I check because especially when it comes to older GPUs I run into some that have just died from sheer dust build up or are on their last legs because of it.
> 
> A lot of the suggestions I have have are just running through the basics.  Sometimes you have to wade through a bunch of junk to find the problem.  I would also like to ask if you can test a few other games possibly to avoid that it is just one or two games (I know you said you render as well but like I said eliminating possibilities is how you get to the truth).  It's tedious yes, but once we find/fix the problem it will be worth it.


Another game I have tried is CS 1.6. Doesn't freeze but it's a really old game.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well depends on how used it was and if the person who built did things correctly (not aiming that at the person just saying it can depend).  I have seen lots of things throughout the years and one of the bigger things has been peoples computers burn up due to dust build up and poor cleaning that causes the computers to run hotter over time deteriorates the component.
> 
> GPUs to me can be a primary cause of a majority of issues in used systems.  It is normally one of the first components I check because especially when it comes to older GPUs I run into some that have just died from sheer dust build up or are on their last legs because of it.
> 
> A lot of the suggestions I have have are just running through the basics.  Sometimes you have to wade through a bunch of junk to find the problem.  I would also like to ask if you can test a few other games possibly to avoid that it is just one or two games (I know you said you render as well but like I said eliminating possibilities is how you get to the truth).  It's tedious yes, but once we find/fix the problem it will be worth it.


I've tried Hitman Absolutin now too. It stays around 45ºC and didn't freeze. The fan was on 90% speed though.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> I've tried Hitman Absolutin now too. It stays around 45ºC and didn't freeze. The fan was on 90% speed though.


Well if it's not freezing in other tasks it sounds like it maybe game related unless those games stress something that the others are not.  If the temps are staying 45c playing hitman using the fan like that your cooler is just fine.  This is quite peculiar though...

Something occurred to me, you said rendering videos also causes a freeze.  Have we ruled out the processor being the problem because rendering normally revs up the CPU and not so much the GPU.  

I say this also because I noticed you said that you reached the CPU or at least it sounded like you did.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well we can test this, try installing furmark and running a GPU stress test and start watching your temps.  It will let you know how hot you can get and honestly the machine should not have a problem unless the GPU hits pretty darn high.  I think the HD 5850 has a core limit of 105c so even in the 80's you should be fine since it does sound like its getting around up to the 70's.
> 
> Maybe there is more to this than meets the eye because the machine should not be freezing at that temp.



No don't use furmark ( + it's a crap app anyways ) even more so in this case as it not stable as is..  Run GPU-Z and make sure you tick the box so it saves the data to a file, like others have said dust might be another issue if your cooler is the type that push heat out the back check the fins as that's were most dust build up happens.

And hopefully you card will report vrm temps too in gpu-z then play your game for a while and check to see what they are.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

AsRock said:


> No don't use furmark ( + it's a crap app anyways ) even more so in this case as it not stable as is..  Run GPU-Z and make sure you tick the box so it saves the data to a file, like others have said dust might be another issue if your cooler is the type that push heat out the back check the fins as that's were most dust build up happens.
> 
> And hopefully you card will report vrm temps too in gpu-z then play your game for a while and check to see what they are.


I'll try. I already have GPU-Z installed.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

AsRock said:


> No don't use furmark ( + it's a crap app anyways ) even more so in this case as it not stable as is..  Run GPU-Z and make sure you tick the box so it saves the data to a file, like others have said dust might be another issue if your cooler is the type that push heat out the back check the fins as that's were most dust build up happens.
> 
> And hopefully you card will report vrm temps too in gpu-z then play your game for a while and check to see what they are.


This is the log when I played CSS. http://www.mediafire.com/view/agncytxd23r6hh5/GPU-Z_Sensor_Log.txt


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> there is nothing wrong here temps are fine
> 1. unless you have vsync enabled cggo will up upwards of 120fps
> 2. its a 5850 they run a fair bit warmer at idle then more recent cards
> 3. csgo has stability issues on somecards .. its got a memory leak try rolling back to older drivers



1. CSGO is a CPU bound game
2. I agree, but 5850's are not that hot, not in the slightest
3. The memory leak only happens if you tab out and minimise the game.

OP should check for dust, repast the card, and also ensure that he has a decent fan profile set. CSGO is not the problem here...

It's also worth mentioning that the OP hasn't mentioned his PSU besides 650W. For all we know his PSU can't handle the load. It could be a highly overrated PSU from crap-brand-mcghee.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 1. CSGO is a CPU bound game
> 2. I agree, but 5850's are not that hot, not in the slightest
> 3. The memory leak only happens if you tab out and minimise the game.
> 
> OP should check for dust, repast the card, and also ensure that he has a decent fan profile set. CSGO is not the problem here...


I know CSGO is not the problem since CSS freezes too. I have the fan at around 93% when playing CSS and the GPU is around 53ºC. Today I'm gonna open the graphics card, blow the dust out of the fan and replace the Thermal Paste.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> I know CSGO is not the problem since CSS freezes too. I have the fan at around 93% when playing CSS and the GPU is around 53ºC. Today I'm gonna open the graphics card, blow the dust out of the fan and replace the Thermal Paste.



If it crashes when you're at 53 degrees fully loaded, then stop looking at the GPU. Have you checked your CPU temps? Have you run P95 to see if the CPU is even stable?

Every game you've mentioned so far that crashes is very CPU intensive.

Do games just crash, or does the whole PC lockup? Does it cause a BSOD? Does it cause an automatic PC restart?

These things tell you where the issue lies.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If it crashes when you're at 53 degrees fully loaded, then stop looking at the GPU. Have you checked your CPU temps? Have you run P95 to see if the CPU is even stable?
> 
> Every game you've mentioned so far that crashes is very CPU intensive.
> 
> ...


The whole computer just freezes. Completely locked up. No BSoDs just freezes. No auto restart. It just freezes. I checked the CPU temp and it is around 54ºC when just using the browser and stuff like that. I'm gonna try Prime95 and see what happens. What test should I run? What test should I run? Small FFTs, In place large FFTs or Blend?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> Completely locked up. No BSoDs just freezes. No auto restart. It just freezes.



Sounds an awful lot like the PC can't get the power delivery it needs.
Run P95 Lots of Heat test for half hour, see if it locks up. P95 won't use the GPU at all. If it still locks up the GPU isn't the problem, the CPU or power delivery is.  Either the CPU is unstable, or the combined use of the CPU and GPU is too much for your PSU.
Mind letting us know what brand/model your PSU is?


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sounds an awful lot like the PC can't get the power delivery it needs.
> Run P95 Lots of Heat test for half hour, see if it locks up. P95 won't use the GPU at all. If it still locks up the GPU isn't the problem, the CPU or power delivery is.  Either the CPU is unstable, or the combined use of the CPU and GPU is too much for your PSU.
> Mind letting us know what brand/model your PSU is?


I don't know. I'll check later. The only thing I know is that its a 650watts PSU. But listen here, I have played BF3 before on the same computer on high settings. I could sit and play for hours with no lag and no freeze. This just started. I don't think its the PSU.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> The only thing I know is that its a 650watts PSU.



Ideally we need to know that above all else. It could be a quad-rail PSU designed by some odd brand, and could quite possibly be failing. Either than or your CPU is becoming unstable.

In my experience total PC lockups (without restart or BSOD) tend to be related to power draw or hardware instability. Most things you mentioned point me towards CPU, or an overall power problem. Out of curiosity, have you tried the GPU in another machine on the same games?


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ideally we need to know that above all else. It could be a quad-rail PSU designed by some odd brand, and could quite possibly be failing. Either than or your CPU is becoming unstable.
> 
> In my experience total PC lockups (without restart or BSOD) tend to be related to power draw or hardware instability. Most things you mentioned point me towards CPU, or an overall power problem. Out of curiosity, have you tried the GPU in another machine on the same games?


I'll check the PSU brand later. We don't have another machine. The other ones are laptops.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> The whole computer just freezes. Completely locked up. No BSoDs just freezes. No auto restart. It just freezes. I checked the CPU temp and it is around 54ºC when just using the browser and stuff like that. I'm gonna try Prime95 and see what happens. What test should I run? What test should I run? Small FFTs, In place large FFTs or Blend?



Sometime ago my old laptop would freeze with just browsing the internet, temps were around 50c. I had enough of it and used my netbook for a while. Then I installed a new graphics driver on my old laptop and it did not freeze anymore, the problem was solved, it was the driver causing the freeze in my case.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> This is the log when I played CSS. http://www.mediafire.com/view/agncytxd23r6hh5/GPU-Z_Sensor_Log.txt



No access, although if the GPU is under 90c and the vrms are under 100c should be a none issue.




TheThrasher said:


> Well the computer was used before. Got it really cheap for the gear but it was my brothers friends computer so I guess thats why I got it cheaper. I have got BSoDs, errors when installing programs, black screens, broken CPU and more.



Have you ran checkDisk ?, might be errors on the HDD(s).
Sound drivers can be the issue to when a computer freezes, check for the newest ones if that fails maybe the ones before them. Maybe try disabling the sound though windows see if it continues.
As Rcoon said it could be PSU releated even more so if it's a cheap brand.
What are the CPU temps like ?.
Might be all so worth trying older AMD drivers if your using the 14.xx ones.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If it crashes when you're at 53 degrees fully loaded, then stop looking at the GPU. Have you checked your CPU temps? Have you run P95 to see if the CPU is even stable?
> 
> Every game you've mentioned so far that crashes is very CPU intensive.
> 
> ...


I've been having P95 for a while now and my CPU is stuck at 89ºC. It doesn't get hotter it looks like.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> I've been having P95 for a while now and my CPU is stuck at 89ºC.



Phenom X4 at 89 degrees 

Safe operating temps are 63~


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

AsRock said:


> No access, although if the GPU is under 90c and the vrms are under 100c should be a none issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The temp doesn't go higher than 89ºC in P95. I have the latest sound drivers. I use a Line6 Pod Studio UX2 Audio Interface so I get a message when there's new drivers.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2014)

Time to re-paste the cpu clean the cooler and make sure it's sitting on the cpu correctly.


EDIT: To me that's getting to hot.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Phenom X4 at 89 degrees
> 
> Safe operating temps are 63~


So its the CPU?


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Time to re-paste the cpu clean the cooler and make sure it's sitting on the cpu correctly.
> 
> 
> EDIT: To me that's getting to hot.


Thanks! I'm getting some Thermal Paste today.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> So its the CPU?



Yes. I'm amazed that thing didn't kill itself. 89 degrees is far too hot. 63 is max safe operating temperature, but you should be below 60 for component longevity.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yes. I'm amazed that thing didn't kill itself. 89 degrees is far too hot. 63 is max safe operating temperature, but you should be below 60 for component longevity.


Ok. I'm gonna get some thermal paste today.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> The temp doesn't go higher than 89ºC in P95. I have the latest sound drivers. I use a Line6 Pod Studio UX2 Audio Interface so I get a message when there's new drivers.


...yea that's not good.  The GPU is fine then and the CPU is the problem.  89 degrees is around the safety net of a phenom as they should really not run above 70.  

Clean the CPU cooler, re-paste it, and hopefully that should solve the issue.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> ...yea that's not good.  The GPU is fine then and the CPU is the problem.  89 degrees is around the safety net of a phenom as they should really not run above 70.
> 
> Clean the CPU cooler, re-paste it, and hopefully that should solve the issue.


I have bought Thermal Paste and Thermal Surface Purifier. My dad will help me since he's better at taking out components and stuff like that.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2014)

Just out of curiosity what paste did you get ? ( Artic Cooling MX-2 is a common one and i hope you have not got one that requires mixing two compounds as their normally permanent  ).. and as for cleaning the surface some Isopropyl 90%+ and some coffee filters would of done.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Just out of curiosity what paste did you get ? ( Artic Cooling MX-2 is a common one and i hope you have not got one that requires mixing two compounds as their normally permanent  ).. and as for cleaning the surface some Isopropyl 90%+ and some coffee filters would of done.


I got Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 29, 2014)

TheThrasher said:


> I got Arctic Silver 5.


That should be fine, I have used it from time to time.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 29, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> That should be fine, I have used it from time to time.


That sounds good.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah AS5 is a really good paste.

Newegg have a pretty good how to


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Yeah AS5 is a really good paste.
> 
> Newegg have a pretty good how to


Thanks! My dad has done this several times before so he'll help with removing the old paste and putting on new and all that.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 30, 2014)

So I've put on the Thermal Paste and I'm going to see how it goes. Letting the heat spread the thermal paste a little bit.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 30, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> That should be fine, I have used it from time to time.


Right now it's around 45ºC when watching videos and stuff. I believe that the fan is on the wrong way so the heat goes in the CPU. Couldn't tell which was the wrong or right way.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2014)

Cool, typically a fan on a cpu cooler points at the the cooler ( blowing air towards the cooler ) and you can tell by see a sticker in the middle.

I hope you get some good gaming done now . You may still want to change that PSU when you can for a more trusty brand which you still not told us what it is.


----------



## TheThrasher (Jul 30, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Cool, typically a fan on a cpu cooler points at the the cooler ( blowing air towards the cooler ) and you can tell by see a sticker in the middle.
> 
> I hope you get some good gaming done now . You may still want to change that PSU when you can for a more trusty brand which you still not told us what it is.


There stickers on both the sides. The temp has gone down from like 80ºC when playing to 50ºC. And the brand is Corsair. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

